# MS Access Viewer for Mac



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Is there a MS Access Viewer for Mac that will allow you to view charts created in access?

I found this on google but i dont think it will allow you to view charts - Download MDB Viewer for Mac - View and export Microsoft Access databases. MacUpdate.com


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

The link that you posted seems to be the best thing that is from Apple itself. Everything that I am finding is third party and seems a little fuzzy to me.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you....


----------

